# Imelda May



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just saw Imelda May on Jules Holland and what a talent! She's definitely leading that Rockabilly movement out of GB right now. What a great band behind her as we'll.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a fan.

After seeing her on Jeff Beck's Rock n Roll Party DVD, I went out and bought her CD, Mayhem.

Tons of fun, and yeah, her band is killer.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Isn't the guitar player her boyfriend or husband? I have the Jeff Beck DVD as well. just Killer.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought the name rang a bell, but I was wrong.
I had to look her up, great cover here and the band rocks too.

[video=youtube;BMOgSdc8OAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMOgSdc8OAI[/video]

She's pretty easy on the eyes too.
I'll be grabbing some of their music, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

urko99 said:


> Isn't the guitar player her boyfriend or husband? I have the Jeff Beck DVD as well. just Killer.


He's her husband.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I'm a fan.
> 
> After seeing her on Jeff Beck's Rock n Roll Party DVD, I went out and bought her CD, Mayhem.
> 
> Tons of fun, and yeah, her band is killer.


That's one of the most entertaining shows I've seen on DVD! Fantastic from start to finish! I'm a big fan of Imelda May and like others have said the band is killer!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder what her hair looks like first think in the morning.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great stuff. Really enjoyed it.


sulphur said:


> I thought the name rang a bell, but I was wrong.
> I had to look her up, great cover here and the band rocks too.
> 
> [video=youtube;BMOgSdc8OAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMOgSdc8OAI[/video]
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Remember when your mom went to bed with curlers?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Remember when your mom went to bed with curlers?


Nope but I remember my sister. It was funnier when some of them fell out while she was sleeping.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;ZY0rbcNlfTk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY0rbcNlfTk[/video]


----------

